# Deleting unwanted JPEG image from RAW+JPEG import



## amandawood14

Operating System:iOS
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):CC 2015.14 [ 1149743 ]
I have a new camera which has an ISO button in an awkward place and instead of changing the ISO I inadvertently changed the image quality to RAW+JPEG and shot 500 images.  I didn't notice this until viewing imports by which time I had reformatted the SD card so cannot reimport now.  Pity, as I know the relevant preferences option to have imported the 2 images separately.  
So my question is how can I delete the JPEG?  I've followed other threads but they're from 2013 and I wonder if there's been any developments since to help in this issue.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

If this is a one time only task i would filter the JPG's and delete them. 
Do double check if these files are indeed unwanted (check by date perhaps).


----------



## Jim Wilde

It depends on how you had that preference setting at the time of import. If you had it enabled (i.e. the Raw and Jpeg are separate files) deleting the Jpegs is simply a matter of filtering the "Previous Import" collection on File Type, select all the Jpegs and Remove them (choose Delete from Disk if you don't want them). But I guess the preference was not enabled, in which case the Jpegs are simply referenced in the catalog as sidecar files to the Raws. In that situation you can safely delete the Jpegs outside Lightroom with no impact on those "Raw+Jpeg" files in Lightroom. Or if you prefer to stay inside LR, you could first enable that preference and then synchronise the folder that contains the 500 images. That will import the 500 Jpegs as separate files (removing the sidecar references from the Raws), then you simply select and delete the Jpegs via the Previous Import collection.


----------



## amandawood14

Tada!  Synchronise did it.  Thank you.


----------

